# HELP!! sarcoids and vets fee's



## Louiseandmaddie (9 July 2015)

Hi Everyone

would any of you be kind enough to enlighten me as to how much your vets bill was when you had sarcoids treated. I need to contact my vets as my horse has a nasty one and am worried that my vet bill is going to exceed my insurance cover as I really have no idea how much these things cost. Also how long did the treatment last for your horse and was it successful. Did your horse have to be on box rest or anything, sedated, given painkillers etc.

I really have no idea what to expect and am really worried as he has trust issues and I've heard the Liverpool cream stings like hell, this is really going to upset him. What about lazar treatment?

thanks in advance

very worried Mummy :-(


----------



## KrujaaLass (9 July 2015)

There is a site on Facebook called Sarcoids Sarcoids Sarcoids. May help you to read about others experiences with these horrid things. Good luck


----------



## Wishful (9 July 2015)

Short answer is it depends..  

Surgery costs - standing or GA lasering - probably 2k???? Probably more if referred but not necessarily - some practices have the laser, others would hire it.

Ask you vets for a quote or a less formal idea of costs.  I know my OH always gives an idea of cost for the various options at the initial discussion.

Hope it helps.

Liverpool cream + opinion probably  £200 plus 4 visit charges for the vet to apply.

Sedation depends on the horse and how the sarcoids react.


----------



## honetpot (9 July 2015)

Wishful said:



			Short answer is it depends..  

Surgery costs - standing or GA lasering - probably 2k???? Probably more if referred but not necessarily - some practices have the laser, others would hire it.

Ask you vets for a quote or a less formal idea of costs.  I know my OH always gives an idea of cost for the various options at the initial discussion.

Hope it helps.

Liverpool cream + opinion probably  £200 plus 4 visit charges for the vet to apply.

Sedation depends on the horse and how the sarcoids react.
		
Click to expand...

 I had Liverpool cream for mine, needed no sedation and it was successful. Decided not to have the laser because of where it was, so it was about £500


----------



## Annie B. (9 July 2015)

My gelding went to Leahurst in February for sarcoids removing from 3 areas. He needed GA as they needed to turn him over to get to them. The surgeon gave me a quote of around £1200/£1300 but the sarcoid which looked the nastiest hadn't put threads deep in to the muscle so it was just under £1000 with a four day stay.
Good luck.x


----------



## Hawks27 (9 July 2015)

Depends on your vets, my horse developed a couple of nodular sarcoids while I had him in Southampton at work, local vet referred me to liphook who wanted him in for 3 days and were suggesting 2 to 2.4k predicted costs (plus travel they were 60miles away), thankfully I came back home to leeds prior to sending him there for the op and my local vets operated using laser surgery under GA I dropped him off night before and had him home by tea time the first time (travel only 6mile from home), few months later he had to go back for the same again 2 new ones this time he went in early morning came home at tea time and touch wood no signs of return yet. the whole process came to £1600 ish for vets and a couple of hundred in transport which I think was very good I liked the laser option he has recovered well and hasn't appeared to suffer much from the whole process but he is a very laid back happy little chap he never appears sick or sorry even when badly injured!


----------



## Goldenstar (9 July 2015)

Fatty has recurring nodular sarcoids I budget £1500 A YEAR for treating them it's not something to take on lightly a sarcoid horse .


----------



## Matafleur (9 July 2015)

I had a loan horse that had five or six sarcoids lasered while I had him, my vet hired the laser and had a "sarcoid day"! Cost about £250 plus some antibiotics and Bute. Would highly recommend the laser if sarcoids are suitable.

My horse was on box rest anyway but if he hadn't been then he could probably have worked again after a couple of weeks.


----------



## leflynn (9 July 2015)

£5k but that was for iridium wire treatment at Leahurt (11 day stay and 2 x GA), plus liverpool cream for a couple of tiny ones, thankfully covered that time by insurance


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 July 2015)

2.5 years ago, a level 4 (Fibroblastic one) almost 2inches across and hanging an inch out - which was supporating.

Luckily for horse (and me/vet) this was about 5 inches behind the girth line, just visible on the lower part of his side - exactly where the bottom of a rug would run.
It appeared over a week..... from being a small hard bubble of a bump.

Treated with Liverpool cream (around £190) dropped horse at vets to stay for 8 days, as was actually cheaper to pop him on livery than vet to visit 4 times & apply cream.
Total eventually was around £580, including vets visit initially to yard prior to treatment with the cream.
I took horse over to vets after a fortnight for follow up as wasn't charged for the 'inspection' as was an 'interesting' case 

Home treatment after = turned out with clever working of rug straps, use of yellow fly cream (yukky stuff to look at on white patch!) healed over into a big black scab, then literally over 4 weeks faded into a flat scab.
2 months later, you really would not have know horse had had it


----------



## chestnut cob (9 July 2015)

You need to ask your vet, not a forum where no one knows you.  You've stated yourself the horse has a nasty sarcoid so to be blunt, why are you posting on here and not on the phone to your vet?  Why has the sarcoid been allowed to become "nasty" - has your vet seen him at all?  Please don't listen to rumours and chatter on the internet about Liverpool Cream - for the right type of sarcoid it is proven to work.  Your vet is the only person who can discuss the ins and out with you.


----------



## CPalominoR (10 July 2015)

Hi,

I am also going through the same thing with my 3 year old, have been told Laser Surgery is the best you can get completely removes anything nasty and is best chance of it not growing back. Waiting to hear from my Vet on a rough Quote they told me when they came out to look it was roughly £500 for laser.. feel that is quite low so wanted to check and waiting to hear back.

has anyone had the Laser surgery and what was the results like? huge scar? did it heal well? mine is on my Horses cheek feel a scar is inevitable but would rather it removed...

xx


----------



## katherine1975 (10 July 2015)

I had my bill yesterday. Four vets visits and Liverpool cream cost me £400. Just waiting now to see whether it has worked! My horse tolerated the treatment really well. The vet is coming back 4 weeks after the last application of cream to check progress.


----------



## kassieg (10 July 2015)

Can i ask why your vets came to apply the Liverpool cream? 
They left it with us at work & we did it


----------



## katherine1975 (10 July 2015)

The vet said because it is so toxic and is a chemotherapy type cream only a vet can apply it. Also, some horses need to be sedated for the application as it can be quite painful.


----------



## flaxen (10 July 2015)

Ask your vet to send pictures to professor knottenbelt at glasgow vet school. Hes a sarcoid specialist and the best there is ( he lectures across the world and is a world renowned specialist ) He will advise the best course of treatment depending on which type of sarcoid it is ( there are 6 different types ) where it is and how big it is. Where abouts is the sarcoid and how long has it been there, if its changed how quickly has it changed and whats it like now?


----------



## leflynn (11 July 2015)

P. Knottenbelt is at Liverpool (Leahurst)?  I was also allowed to apply the liverpool cream myself under VERY strict instructions with lots of warnings (mostly as my insurance wouldn't cover it as I was at my limit)


----------



## flaxen (11 July 2015)

leflynn said:



			P. Knottenbelt is at Liverpool (Leahurst)?  I was also allowed to apply the liverpool cream myself under VERY strict instructions with lots of warnings (mostly as my insurance wouldn't cover it as I was at my limit)
		
Click to expand...

Hes not, he left leahurst last year, hes semi retired now and does consultancy work at glasgow vet school now as well as all his charity work.  I saw him a few weeks ago while he was on his Vets with Horse Power tour and had a long conversation with him.


----------

